# Empoli-Milan: sabato 23 gennaio ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Empoli-Milan, sabato 23 gennaio 2016 alle ore 20.45.

Anticipo del sabato sera della seconda giornata del girone di ritorno della Serie A 2015/2016. 

Empoli-Milan, partita in programma sabato 23 gennaio 2016 alle 20.45 presso lo stadio Castellani di Empoli.

La gara sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20.45 di sabato 23 gennaio 2016.

A seguire, tutte le notizie sul match, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. Nel topic, inoltre, i commenti prima, durante e dopo la partita, con tutti i voti degli utenti alle prestazioni dei nostri calciatori.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (17 Gennaio 2016)

sempre di sera giochiamo...qualcuno mi spiega perchè?


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ahia.. Questa non va sottovalutata per nulla.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Occhio a questi che sono la rivelazione di quest'anno insieme al Sassuolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Dai, tutto per tutto. Giochiamo convinti.


----------



## S.1899 (17 Gennaio 2016)

ho una domanda, se Bacca prende un giallo contro loro, non giocherà il derby?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Gennaio 2016)

Un pareggio sarebbe un gran risultato


----------



## Tobi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Squadra che corre un sacco, ovviamente l'inter ha subito 25 tiri ed ha vinto 1 a 0 noi al primo tempo staremo sotto di 3 gol


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque oggi ho visto la diretta contemporanea, senza Saponara hanno faticato un sacco. Dopo l'hanno riaddrizzata ma all'inizio hanno sofferto un sacco.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Gennaio 2016)

dobbiamo giocare esattamente come oggi...belli compatti dietro e ripartire veloci...so che fa strano da dire contro l'Empoli ma ad oggi è il miglior modo per tentare di fare punti...se vogliamo fare la partita noi iniziano i casini xke la qualità media è mediocre (per non dire altro)


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2016)

Loro sono tosti, sopratutto in casa, oltretutto giocano senza pressioni visto che la classifica glielo permette. Sarà una partita complicata ma è decisamente ora di dare una prova di maturità.


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2016)

curiosità, la finale è a Pechino?


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> ho una domanda, se Bacca prende un giallo contro loro, non giocherà il derby?



No, non è in diffida. L'unico diffidato è Abate.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (18 Gennaio 2016)

la trasferta di empoli è più difficile di quella di roma..questi giocano.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> sempre di sera giochiamo...qualcuno mi spiega perchè?


Come quasi tutte le big, causa TV.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Come quasi tutte le big, causa TV.



an ok...un bello schifo però.
Sfruttare qualche giornata di sole non farebbe male a nessuno.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (18 Gennaio 2016)

comunque se vinciamo riprendiamo quasi sicuramente la roma...sarebbe una bella svolta..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nessuna alternativa alla vittoria. Se si vince si va carichi al derby e saremmo favoriti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Paredes salta il Milan per squalifica.*


----------



## S.1899 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No, non è in diffida. L'unico diffidato è Abate.



Ok sono rassicurata! Grazie mille!! [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Gennaio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> curiosità, la finale è a Pechino?


Se ti riferisci alla coppa italia e' a Roma


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Gennaio 2016)

Partita difficile di enorme importanza, bisogna assolutamente vincere, ma l'inconstanza del milan mi lascia pensare a un pareggio o addirittura sconfitta.Speriamo bene


----------



## de sica (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Partita difficile di enorme importanza, bisogna assolutamente vincere, ma l'inconstanza del milan mi lascia pensare a un pareggio o addirittura sconfitta.Speriamo bene



Se non altro, non potremo giocare come contro la fiorentina, ovvero di rimessa. L'empoli è una squadra quadrata che non concede molti spazi. Sarà dura sopratutto per questo motivo


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Se non altro, non potremo giocare come contro la fiorentina, ovvero di rimessa. L'empoli è una squadra quadrata che non concede molti spazi. Sarà dura sopratutto per questo motivo


Esattamente, sono molto bravi a livello tattico,hanno un gioco molto fluido in attacco e ho paura della purgata di Saponara


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2016)

Facciamo giocare le riserve che poi abbiamo l'Alessandria


----------



## wildfrank (18 Gennaio 2016)

Riccardino, fai il bravo sabato eh?


----------



## Victorss (18 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Riccardino, fai il bravo sabato eh?



Il goal di Saponara non è nemmeno quotato sabato..lo schiererò al fantacalcio


----------



## 666psycho (18 Gennaio 2016)

sarà durissima, non possiamo pensare di dominare l'Empoli


----------



## Therealsalva (19 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Paredes salta il Milan per squalifica.*



E questa è una cosa da non sottovalutare. Paredes è forte, in prospettiva è tra i migliori in serie A!


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> E questa è una cosa da non sottovalutare. Paredes è forte, in prospettiva è tra i migliori in serie A!



quello forte forte è zielinski però


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello forte forte è zielinski però



Concordo, ha fatto il salto di qualità quest'anno.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Gennaio 2016)

ci sarà saponara?? occhio che già me lo vedo contro i nostri difensori


----------



## folletto (19 Gennaio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No, non è in diffida. L'unico diffidato è Abate.



Allora speriamo che "l'uomo derby" prenda un giallo ad Empoli


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente dopo l'inaspettata vittoria con la fiorentina mi aspetto immediatamente un bel pareggio inutile con l'Empoli


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente dopo l'inaspettata vittoria con la fiorentina mi aspetto immediatamente un bel pareggio inutile con l'Empoli



Voglio credere in un filotto fino al derby, compreso.


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voglio credere in un filotto fino al derby, compreso.



Ovvio, Sinisa le deve vincere tutte altrimenti alla prima non vittoria salta.
Spero capisca che non può più fallire mezza partita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ovvio, Sinisa le deve vincere tutte altrimenti alla prima non vittoria salta.
> Spero capisca che non può più fallire mezza partita.



Realisticamente vincendole tutte nel ritorno chiuderemmo a 86 punti e forse potremmo anche dire la nostra per lo scudetto


----------



## zlatan (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Realisticamente vincendole tutte nel ritorno chiuderemmo a 86 punti e forse potremmo anche dire la nostra per lo scudetto



Ah Ah grande.... Mi basterebbe perdere col Napoli, pareggiare con i gobbi, vincere tutte le altre in casa, e pareggiarne non piu'di 5 in trasferta, le altre vincerle tutte. Quindi diciamo 11 vittorie e 6 pareggi. Sarebbe terzo posto... Ma rimaniamo con i piedi per terra ne riparliamo già sabato alle 22 e 45.....Mi aspetto un'altra Milan Atalanta, presi a pallate....


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Le probabili formazze di Empoli-MILAN secondo la GdS: 
*


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Empoli-MILAN secondo la GdS:
> *



Giusto confermare gli 11, speriamo di trovare un po' di continuità nelle scelte.

E poi ripeto, l'empoli senza Saponara è un'altra squadra.


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mi rifiuto anche solo di pensare di prendere gol da Pucciarelli-Maccarone.
Comunque credo sarebbe meglio Kucka al fianco di Montolivo a sto giro, per dare un po' più di sostanza al centrocampo, visto che giochiamo fuori casa.
Non mi dispiacerebbe, mancando Saponara dall'altra parte, che si sarebbe allargato spesso da quella parte, rivedere Calabria a destra


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Mi rifiuto anche solo di pensare di prendere gol da Pucciarelli-Maccarone.
> Comunque credo sarebbe meglio Kucka al fianco di Montolivo a sto giro, per dare un po' più di sostanza al centrocampo, visto che giochiamo fuori casa.
> Non mi dispiacerebbe, mancando Saponara dall'altra parte, che si sarebbe allargato spesso da quella parte, rivedere Calabria a destra


Forse rientra Saponara contro il Milan, e temo la purgata dell'ex


----------



## LukeLike (20 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo che tutte queste chiacchiere societarie non distraggano i ragazzi. Sarebbe fondamentale arrivare al derby con due vittorie importanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2016)

inutile dire che sarebbe fondamentale vincere visto che al derby sicuro ci pettinano


----------



## Milanforever63 (20 Gennaio 2016)

ero allo stadio all'andata e ci hanno fatto soffrire non poco


----------



## neversayconte (21 Gennaio 2016)

Qui prevedo una pettinata. 
finisce due a due in rimonta come l'anno scorso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Sarà Russo l'arbitro di Empoli-Milan.*


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

Empoli (4-3-1-2): Skorupski; Laurini, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Dioussè, Buchel;Saponara;Pucciarelli, Maccarone. 
A disp.: Pugliesi, Pelagotti, Camporese, Bittante, Zambelli, Maiello, Croce, Krunic, Piu. All.: Giampaolo
Squalificati: Paredes (1)
Indisponibili: Mchedlidze, Costa, Livaja

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Simic, Zapata, De Sciglio, José Mauri, Poli, Boateng, De Jong, Kucka, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Menez, Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Empoli (4-3-1-2): Skorupski; Laurini, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Dioussè, Buchel;Saponara;Pucciarelli, Maccarone.
> A disp.: Pugliesi, Pelagotti, Camporese, Bittante, Zambelli, Maiello, Croce, Krunic, Piu. All.: Giampaolo
> ...



*I convocati del Milan:
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Zapata

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, José Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang


----------



## kolao95 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Niente, oh, Kuco mai..


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Empoli (4-3-1-2): Skorupski; Laurini, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Dioussè, Buchel;Saponara;Pucciarelli, Maccarone.
> A disp.: Pugliesi, Pelagotti, Camporese, Bittante, Zambelli, Maiello, Croce, Krunic, Piu. All.: Giampaolo
> ...



Ce la faremo a vedere due prestazioni decenti consecutive?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Le probabili formazze di Empoli-MILAN secondo la GdS:
*


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Niente, oh, Kuco mai..



Anch'io vorrei vederlo giocare però abbiamo buttato 20 mln dalla finestra, almeno per un periodo proviamo a farlo giocare...


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2016)

Io non rinuncerei mai a Kuko per quella mezza sega di Bertolacci.


----------



## Milanforever63 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Kuco è il primo cambio previsto secondo me ... a centrocampo uno delle altre mezze seghe che abbiamo nel secondo tempo sicuramente rimane con la lingua di fuori ...


----------



## Aron (22 Gennaio 2016)

Poli mi fa venire amarezza pure quando sta in panchina.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (23 Gennaio 2016)

è quasi un big match per noi..


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Gennaio 2016)

stasera si va al castellani


----------



## gheorghehagi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non rinuncerei mai a Kuko per quella mezza sega di Bertolacci.



guarda che bertolacci è un buon giocatore...come lo era anche cerci...


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Gennaio 2016)

Sono ottimista.
Dobbiamo vincere per forza.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> guarda che bertolacci è un buon giocatore...come lo era anche cerci...



Io in mediana ad un giocatore fisicamente forte non rinuncerei MAI. Se proprio faccio giocare uno come Bertolacci che sul piano atletico ed agonistico non mi aggiunge nulla pretendo abbia doti tecniche decisamente sopra la media. 

Kucka a centrocampo di testa le prende tutte, è l'unico ad avere sempre la cattiveria agonistica di contrastare l'avversario, è l'unico a dare ritmo e dinamicità, l'unico che ha la forza atletica di ribaltare l'azione. Io una cosi, con questa rosa, lo terrei sempre in campo finchè ne ha.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io in mediana ad un giocatore fisicamente forte non rinuncerei MAI. Se proprio faccio giocare uno come Bertolacci che sul piano atletico ed agonistico non mi aggiunge nulla pretendo abbia doti tecniche decisamente sopra la media.
> 
> Kucka a centrocampo di testa le prende tutte, è l'unico ad avere sempre la cattiveria agonistica di contrastare l'avversario, è l'unico a dare ritmo e dinamicità, l'unico che ha la forza atletica di ribaltare l'azione. Io una cosi, con questa rosa, lo terrei sempre in campo finchè ne ha.



esatto...ma gli ordini dall'alto sono ordini!!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> guarda che bertolacci è un buon giocatore...come lo era anche cerci...



si si, infatti i risultati si vedono... voto sopra la media ad ogni partita, spesso decisivo.... mah


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Empoli (4-3-1-2): Skorupski; Laurini, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Dioussè, Buchel;Saponara;Pucciarelli, Maccarone.
> A disp.: Pugliesi, Pelagotti, Camporese, Bittante, Zambelli, Maiello, Croce, Krunic, Piu. All.: Giampaolo
> ...




farei giocare Kucka al posto di Bertollacci, che è ancora piu inutile dell'inutile..


----------



## gheorghehagi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io in mediana ad un giocatore fisicamente forte non rinuncerei MAI. Se proprio faccio giocare uno come Bertolacci che sul piano atletico ed agonistico non mi aggiunge nulla...



ma questo perchè non si è ancora ambientato e miha non ha ancora capito qual è il suo ruolo specifico...semplicemente viene buttato nella mischia(entrando molte volte in modalità stealth per buona parte della partita) come molti altri giocatori.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (23 Gennaio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> ma questo perchè non si è ancora ambientato e miha non ha ancora capito qual è il suo ruolo specifico...semplicemente viene buttato nella mischia(entrando molte volte in modalità stealth per buona parte della partita) come molti altri giocatori.



dai ..inutile giustificare l'ingiustificabile a quei soldi è stato un acquisto completamente cannato.
Se galliani avesse preso un centrocampista serio a quest'ora avremmo quei 4-5 punti in più secondo me.Sono particolari che ti pregiudicano anche una stagione.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> dai ..inutile giustificare l'ingiustificabile a quei soldi è stato un acquisto completamente cannato.
> Se galliani avesse preso un centrocampista serio a quest'ora avremmo quei 4-5 punti in più secondo me.Sono particolari che ti pregiudicano anche una stagione.



Pensare che Wijnaldum e' stato pagato 18 milioni dal Newcastle e Witsel con 25 lo prendevi..


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma perché Kuco non gioca!?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Pensare che Wijnaldum e' stato pagato 18 milioni dal Newcastle e Witsel con 25 lo prendevi..



Allora diciamoci la verità , i 20 milioni di Bertolacci comprendono anche la tassa Destro ... Se pensate che il valore del solo Bertolacci sia 20 milioni siete sulla strada sbagliata


----------



## LukeLike (23 Gennaio 2016)

Sì, ma concentriamoci sulla partita, ceh. Secondo me, questa qui è ancora più importante di quella con la Viola.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2016)

Spero che Honda resti sul livello almeno decente della partita con la Fiorentina, per il resto incrociamo le dita, non è di certo una partita proibitiva.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo di vincerla! ne abbiamo bisogno per il morale, soprattutto prima di Milan-Inter!


----------



## koti (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Empoli (4-3-1-2): Skorupski; Laurini, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Dioussè, Buchel;Saponara;Pucciarelli, Maccarone.
> A disp.: Pugliesi, Pelagotti, Camporese, Bittante, Zambelli, Maiello, Croce, Krunic, Piu. All.: Giampaolo
> ...


Sbaglio o, dopo le cessioni di Cerci e Suso, non abbiamo praticamente più esterni tranne Bonaventura e Honda? L'unica sarebbe adattare Niang, ma in quel ruolo gioca malissimo.
Non vorrei che nel prossimo futuro venisse utilizzata la scusa del "torniamo al 4-3-1-2 perchè non abbiamo centrocampisti di fascia".

E' palese comunque che un acquisto in quel ruolo serva assolutamente.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o, dopo le cessioni di Cerci e Suso, non abbiamo praticamente più esterni tranne Bonaventura e Honda? L'unica sarebbe adattare Niang, ma in quel ruolo gioca malissimo.
> Non vorrei che nel prossimo futuro venisse utilizzata la scusa del "torniamo al 4-3-1-2 perchè non abbiamo centrocampisti di fascia".
> 
> E' palese comunque che un acquisto in quel ruolo serva assolutamente.



Infatti provano a piazzare Elsha e Adriano per prendere un esterno d'attacco.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Gennaio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> guarda che bertolacci è un buon giocatore...come lo era anche cerci...



Che deve fare di più Cerci per dimostrare di essere una pippa colossale?


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Che deve fare di più Cerci per dimostrare di essere una pippa colossale?



ogni tanto ho veramente l'impressione che la gente non guarda minimamente le partite o allora di calcio ne capiscono proprio niente!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Gennaio 2016)

Perchè preferire Bertolacci a DeJong o Kucka?


----------



## DannySa (23 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Che deve fare di più Cerci per dimostrare di essere una pippa colossale?



Segnarci al ritorno a San Siro dopo una sgaloppata di 50 metri.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Gennaio 2016)

partita importantissima e per nulla proibitiva pur se in trasferta contro questo Empoli in forma.
siamo superiori, dimostriamolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

non la vedo benissimo, ma proviamoci, ormai in ogni partita 3 punti sono fondamentali...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

dobbiamo vincerla! Forza Milan!


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ogni tanto ho veramente l'impressione che la gente non guarda minimamente le partite o allora di calcio ne capiscono proprio niente!



Avranno ancora in testa quella stagione al Torino e la storia del Robben di Frac.a.z.z.o. da Velletri, in realtà il Torino ha un mago di provincia che si chiama Ventura che riesce a spremere manco il sangue ma il vino da una rapa.


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Forza ragazzi.

A prescindere da tutto il resto, quando si scende in campo si tifa incondizionatamente.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali

Empoli (4-3-1-2): Skorupski; Laurini, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Maiello, Buchel; Saponara; Pucciarelli, Maccarone

MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang*


----------



## Aron (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Empoli (4-3-1-2): Skorupski; Laurini, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Maiello, Buchel; Saponara; Pucciarelli, Maccarone
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang*



Ci rendiamo conto che Abate è titolare al Milan da sette anni?


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Empoli (4-3-1-2): Skorupski; Laurini, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Maiello, Buchel; Saponara; Pucciarelli, Maccarone
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang*


Forza ragazzi sempre e comunque.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Gennaio 2016)

1X


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma perche ancora Kucka in panchina? Aspetto che Bertolacci possa far bene.. Forza!


----------



## ignaxio (23 Gennaio 2016)

Jack sembra un po' stralunato


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

*Bacca!

1-0*


----------



## ignaxio (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca!!!!! <3


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

grande antonelli e bravo bacca.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca ti amo!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2016)

Antonelli rispetto a De Sciglio è Maradona


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Grande Bacca!! bravo anche Antonelli.. dai ragazzi! forza Milan!!


----------



## de sica (23 Gennaio 2016)

Il bidone alla destro (cit)


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Grande Bacca!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Grande goal del nostro lucone serafini ancora lui non sbaglia


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

ma questi qua tengono la difesa a centrocampo, sono folli, dobbiamo approfittarne.


----------



## sion (23 Gennaio 2016)

"e' un destro poco piu' tecnico" cit.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca è davvero pazzesco.. 10 gol con questa squadra di cessi.


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bravissimo Bacca. Bellissimo gol! E bravo anche Antonelli


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

ma antonelli stasera fa la terza punta? hahaha forza milan


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca non sa proprio saltare l'uomo.. meno male che sa segnare!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Sbaglio o quando l'Empoli attacca punta sempre la zona di Abate?


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o quando l'Empoli attacca punta sempre la zona di Abate?



mica scemi!


----------



## ignaxio (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o quando l'Empoli attacca punta sempre la zona di Abate?



Saponara sa dove puntare per esperienza


----------



## ignaxio (23 Gennaio 2016)

secondo me Jack non è al 100%


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci non lo capisco, cammina porca di quella porca..


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

madò, meno male. 

solita dormita però.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

La calma olimpica di Donnarumma che sapeva che Maccarone era in fuorigioco. Che personalità.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

direi che Saponara sta sentendo la partita come pochi


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

*Pareggio Empoli

1-1*


----------



## ignaxio (23 Gennaio 2016)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Il solito bucco a centrocampo... Montolivo e Bertolacci nulli


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

quanto fa schifo Bertolacci in copertura ? voragini dalle sue parti. 

cmq il pareggio era nell'aria.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

noooo! peccato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo Romagnoli


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

E ti pareva.


----------



## medjai (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che passe di Saponara


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

era nell'aria...


----------



## diavolo (23 Gennaio 2016)

Strano che prendiamo gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma metti Kuko


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Romagnoli a farfalle


----------



## medjai (23 Gennaio 2016)

Male Donnarumma qui, il gol è entrato sotto le gambe


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che palle.. e figuriamoci se vinciamo due partite di fila


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

E' come giocare in 10 con Bertolacci.Ma svegliatevi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ignorante Niang.


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Romagnoli a farfalle



Saponara l ha dribblato, succede.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Gennaio 2016)

Quindi la colpa del fatto che Romagnoli esce a 30 metri dalla porta e si fa saltare come un bimbo dell'asilo...è di Bertolacci? LOL


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Niang... lasciamo perdere


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cosa fa Niang? Cosa si crede?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> E' come giocare in 10 con Bertolacci.Ma svegliatevi



!

Oemai e la regola. Quel po di speranza che avevo in lui ormai se n'e andato. Inutile come pochi.


----------



## medjai (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bene Bonaventura


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Quindi la colpa del fatto che Romagnoli esce a 30 metri dalla porta e si fa saltare come un bimbo dell'asilo...è di Bertolacci? LOL



E' costato solo 25 milioni, non puoi aspettarti che sia decisivo!


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> !
> 
> Oemai e la regola. Quel po di speranza che avevo in lui ormai se n'e andato. Inutile come pochi.


Concordo, siamo in 10.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' costato solo 25 milioni, non puoi aspettarti che sia decisivo!



No, mi aspetto un po' di giudizio critico e non solo vangate di insulti per i soliti noti.
Questo una cappellata a partita la fa quasi sempre, ma è SEMPRE colpa di qualcun altro.
Nei pulcini se esci a 35 metri dalla porta con tutti i tuoi compagni schierati in difesa e ti fal saltare e nasce un gol, ti mandano a correre da solo per la settimana dopo intera


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che partita Alex..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo Ospedalex..


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Colpe a Romagnoli con il cocco Donnarumma che le apre peggio di Sasha Grey.. Lol


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2016)

Alex rotto.. dentro quel cesso di Zapta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> No, mi aspetto un po' di giudizio critico e non solo vangate di insulti per i soliti noti.
> Questo una cappellata a partita la fa quasi sempre, ma è SEMPRE colpa di qualcun altro.
> Nei pulcini se esci a 35 metri dalla porta con tutti i tuoi compagni schierati in difesa e ti fal saltare e nasce un gol, ti mandano a correre da solo per la settimana dopo intera



Ma ero ironico, io mi aspettavo lo fermasse e lo doveva fermare perché lui poi ha lasciato il buco a Zelinski


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> No, mi aspetto un po' di giudizio critico e non solo vangate di insulti per i soliti noti.
> Questo una cappellata a partita la fa quasi sempre, ma è SEMPRE colpa di qualcun altro.
> Nei pulcini se esci a 35 metri dalla porta con tutti i tuoi compagni schierati in difesa e ti fal saltare e nasce un gol, ti mandano a correre da solo per la settimana dopo intera



Quindi De Sciglio dovrebbe essere campione di maratone..


----------



## uoteghein (23 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Colpe a Romagnoli con il cocco Donnarumma che le apre peggio di Sasha Grey.. Lol



LOL pesante lo dico io leggendo queste sagge interpretazioni tattiche.
Donnarumma si è trovato un giocatore libero di tirare per un'IDIOZIA, perchè solo così si può definire, di Romagnoli.
Se Romagnoli foss stato dove gli compete non avrebbero nemmeno tirato in porta.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

rigore sacrosanto!!! l'arbitro era pure davanti!


----------



## uoteghein (23 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma ero ironico, io mi aspettavo lo fermasse e lo doveva fermare perché lui poi ha lasciato il buco a Zelinski



Si ma evidententemente per molti il calcio è un'incognita tattica.


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

L Empoli sta giocando una partita assurda..difendono a centrocampo..pazzesco..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

tiriamo sempre poco in porta, o da distanze proibitive quando non è il caso tipo niang


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

*Empoli - Milan 1-1 fine PT*


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Invece di difendere il goal di vantaggio si doveva continuare ad attaccare,non mi sta piacendo questa partita. Niang fumoso e inconcludente


----------



## uoteghein (23 Gennaio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> L Empoli sta giocando una partita assurda..difendono a centrocampo..pazzesco..



Gioca davvero bene, poco da dire. Noi al solito facciamo un tiro, un gol, poi veniamo dominati


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Il centrocampo dell'Empoli ci sta distruggendo. Assurdo ragazzi. Ma poi quanto pressano? Spero con tutto il cuore che calino nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2016)

Una volta l'Empoli si chiudeva in 15 in 35-40 metri per difendersi dal Milan, oggi fa la sua partita


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> LOL pesante lo dico io leggendo queste sagge interpretazioni tattiche.
> Donnarumma si è trovato un giocatore libero di tirare per un'IDIOZIA, perchè solo così si può definire, di Romagnoli.
> Se Romagnoli foss stato dove gli compete non avrebbero nemmeno tirato in porta.



Romagnoli è scalato su Saponara perchè a centrocampo nessuno aveva filtrato. Sul gol ha sbagliato così come ha sbagliato il centrocampo e Donnarumma. Peró diamo solo la colpa al primo, che le aveva prese tutte, mi raccomando  poi vabbè tu sbuchi a ogni santo errore di Romagnoli, per cui sei prevenuto e basta.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Male male male. Sempre la stessa storia. Comunque l'Empoli è davvero forte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2016)

ci stanno devastando come intensità


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque ottimo Empoli. Pressano in maniera asfissiante, e manca Paredes..


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dallo stadio ho queste impressioni. Malissimo niang. Male bertolacci. Non si può subire 25 minuti filati di possesso dallempoli


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Eddai però, si poteva tenere con un po' più d'impegno. A centrocampo siamo troppo lenti e c'è un buco tra le linee, Saponara ci sta facendo male.

La vedo dura, non so come possiamo segnare nel secondo. Spero che faccia giocare un po' Mario per Niang.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2016)

niang è una roba veramente orripilante, non ci sono parole


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Mettiamoci un po la testa:

1. sbaglio: Bertolacci che come al solito non copre nulla e l'Empoli trova un autostrada centrale davanti a se
2. sbaglio: Romagnoli vede il attacco del Empoli e prova a chiudere in unscita lasciandosi dietro un bel buco in difesa
3. sbaglio: Donnarumma non esce nel migliore dei modi con l'Empoli che mette un giocatore a tu per tu con lui


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Male male male. Sempre la stessa storia. Comunque l'Empoli è davvero forte.



Guarda l Empoli che sto vedendo stasera gioca NETTAMENTE meglio di tutte le squadre che ha davanti tranne Napoli e Juventus.


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2016)

A centrocampo, dove si dovrebbe concentrare lo scontro della partita, siamo in un disastro totale


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2016)

donnarumma malissimo sul gol poi, uscita totalmente a caso


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2016)

...era troppo bello per essere vero....


----------



## marionep (23 Gennaio 2016)

Partita da far vedere a Coverciano per spiegare agli studenti la differenza tra una squadra che fa tutto in modo meccanico perchè preparato minuziosamente in allenamento, e un'altra che fa tutto a casaccio. 
Guardate che perdere tutte le seconde palle, tutti i rimpalli, non succede assolutamente per caso: è la semplice conseguenza del fatto che gli avversari sono posizionati meglio in campo.


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Kucka NON PUÒ stare in panchina per far giocare Bertolacci, per noi é fondamentale per l equilibrio della squadra.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Partita da far vedere a Coverciano per spiegare agli studenti la differenza tra una squadra che fa tutto in modo meccanico perchè preparato minuziosamente in allenamento, e un'altra che fa tutto a casaccio.
> Guardate che perdere tutte le seconde palle, tutti i rimpalli, non succede assolutamente per caso: è la semplice conseguenza del fatto che gli avversari sono posizionati meglio in campo.



Sante parole!
Noi ci muoviamo completamente a caso, senza uno straccio di idea!


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Niang levatelo dal campo per favore..malissimo


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Non prendetemi per pazzo, ma in una partita in cui soffriamo cosi tanto ci farebbe comodo Balotelli al posto di Niang. Almeno Mario si guadagna un sacco di falli e fa rifiatare la squadra proteggendo il pallone. Niang stasera è nullo.


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma poi sul finale quando Antonelli crossa sul fondo, avete notato che Niang era a 30 centimetri dalla porta e non prende la palla in un mondo assurdo, era la stessa identica azione del goal vittoria di Icardi proprio contro l'Empoli. Donnarumma comunque sbaglia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Gennaio 2016)

Far giocare a centrocampo contemporaneamente tre giocatori privi di intensità e accelerazioni come Montolivo, Bertolacci e Honda è incompetenza pura,
subito dentro Kucka.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2016)

Il solito Milan di questi tempi, la solita squadra mediocre che lascia il pallone a Zielinski, Macchielo e Buchel... poi non si capisce veramente cosa fanno titolari gente come Niang e Bertolacci, anche Abate impresentabile come sempre, di continuare cosi sicuramente la perdiamo.


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Partita da far vedere a Coverciano per spiegare agli studenti la differenza tra una squadra che fa tutto in modo meccanico perchè preparato minuziosamente in allenamento, e un'altra che fa tutto a casaccio.
> Guardate che perdere tutte le seconde palle, tutti i rimpalli, non succede assolutamente per caso: è la semplice conseguenza del fatto che gli avversari sono posizionati meglio in campo.



Oppure succede perché stiamo giocando in palese inferiorità numerica. Bertolacci é Montolivo a questi ritmi non stanno vedendo nemmeno la palla. Sono fermi.


----------



## Lambro (23 Gennaio 2016)

siete troppo distruttivi, il milan attuale è questo ed in quest'ottica non stiamo giocando male, anzi.

loro sono un'ottima squadra che se ci batte ci passa di 2 punti eh.


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Kucka NON PUÒ stare in panchina per far giocare Bertolacci, per noi é fondamentale per l equilibrio della squadra.



Mi duole dirlo ma sono nettamente d'accordo... Il centrocampo è uno sfacelo, non c'è filtro, abbiamo bisogno di lui


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Siamo partiti bene e poi ci siamo complicati la vita. E quando succede in queste trasferte ostiche difficilmente hai una seconda occasione di spuntarla... sempre che ci vada bene, potrebbe deciderla Balotelli (detto da me che non lo sopporto... ma Niang va tolto assolutamente)


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Il problema è che L Empoli oltre ad essere in campo tatticamente in modo perfetto (sarri)...inoltre corrono il doppio dei nostri ...in pattcolar modo di gente che CAMMINA come pentolacci e onda'!!!! 
....se poi penso che abbiamo regalato saponara per spendere 20 cucuzze per bertolacci mi viene da piangere!!!!


----------



## Lambro (23 Gennaio 2016)

zapata!


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

*Entra Zapata al posto di Alex*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Entra Zapata. E finita.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Gennaio 2016)

primo tempo-pagelle.

Donnarumma 5,5

Abate 5,5
Alex 6+
Romagnoli 6-
Antonelli 6

Honda 5,5
Montolivo 6
Bertolacci 5,5
Bonaventura 5,5

Bacca 6,5
Niang 5


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che palle ci giochiamo già un cambio con zapata al posto di ospedalex


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Entra Zapata. Finita.


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Zapata al posto di Alex*



Il disastro. IL DISASTRO

Ma Mexes?


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Zapata no vi prego! No no no no!


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ora con Zapata si gioca in 9


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Zapata al posto di Alex*



Aiutoooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Poi figuriamoci zapata nel derby hahah


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli..   cmq brutta partita, l'Empoli sta facendo la partita e noi giochiamo di contropiede... Il gol subito si poteva benissimo evitare, Romagnoli ha sbagliato a pressare così alto, ma forse vedendo che ha centrocampo non fanno assolutamente filtro ha perso la pazienza ed è salito. Niang inconcludente. Bertollaci inesistente. Abate è costantemente preso di mirra e va quasi sempre in difficoltà! Benissimo Alex, il migliore. Bene Antonelli, Bacca e jack...


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

pietà zapata.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Zapata al posto di Alex*




bene, molto bene!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Zapata al posto di Alex*



Eccolo...


----------



## Reblanck (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Entra Zapata. E finita.



Non capisco di cosa vi sorprendete,il Milan è questo eheheh.

Giusta sostituzione visto che ospedALEX è troppo lento mentre Zapata perlomeno è veloce.
devono inserire Kucka troppo importante per l'equilibrio.
Cmq credo che riusciamo a vincere se l'Empoli continua a giocare con la difesa cosi alta.


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dentro Zapata. Finita.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

ma solo io ho visto un rigore sacrosanto per fallo di mano a fine primo tempo??


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Alex è sempre rotto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ridicolo Bertolacci..




666psycho ha scritto:


> ma solo io ho visto un rigore sacrosanto per fallo di mano a fine primo tempo??



Il toxcco era ovvio ma non ho visto alcuna replica. era intenzionale?


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

*Bonaventura!

2-1*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

A segno Kulovic!


----------



## koti (23 Gennaio 2016)

gooooooooooooooool


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

godo, finalmente una volta pure noi segniamo su rimpalli.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Una botta di c..o vamooos


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Jackkkkkkk si cavolo! Ottimo inizio.


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che culo..IL BOSS DI FACCIA FA GLI ASSIST Ahahahahsh


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Gol!!! Grande Jack!


----------



## ignaxio (23 Gennaio 2016)

lo danno l'assist al fantacalcio a Niang?


----------



## davoreb (23 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente Niang si è dimostrato utile


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## LukeLike (23 Gennaio 2016)

Un po' di culo come ai cuginetti pure a noi non fa mai male.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Gennaio 2016)

come avevo detto 4 secondi fa....
se l'Empoli continua a giocare con la difesa alta possiamo vincere...


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Hhahaha azione di culo,grande Jack


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Un po' di kulo finalmente porca miseria.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Gooooooooool


----------



## koti (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Bertolacci è in campo?


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ora bisogna non fermarsi il terzo ci vuole per forza!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente un gol di rimpallo, adesso ci vorrebbe un #rigoreperilmilan inesistente almeno pareggiamo la sfiga delle scorse partite


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma Bertolacci è in campo?



Lo noti quando perde palla, cioe praticamente ogni volta che ha il pallone.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

e 2 di tocchi di mano.


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci é in campo?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cosa casso ha kucko meno di bertolacci??? 

I 17 milioni di differenza se li infilasse dove dico io il DS


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

intanto che attendo il rigore inesistente, già due rigori negati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Rigore netto. Come sembrava in diretta. E l'arbitro di porta ovviamente ha visto nulla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bertolacci é in campo?



è quello in maglia bianca a centrocampo che gira attorno a vuoto


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bertolacci é in campo?



Se c'è, sta dormendo. Non sveglatelo


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ridicolo Bertolacci..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi sembra che parte con il braccio largo.. poi gli tocca il braccio vicino al corpo


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Rigore netto. Come sembrava in diretta. E l'arbitro di porta ovviamente ha visto nulla.



era evidentissimo, posso capire quello nel primo tempo ma questo no


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sembra che parte con il braccio largo.. poi gli tocca il braccio vicino al corpo



Se era cosi ormai siamo di nuovo a 2 rigori negati anch'oggi, anche se per il primo posso capire non assegnarlo


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> intanto che attendo il rigore inesistente, già due rigori negati



grazie! pensavo essere stato l'unico a vedere il primo fallo di mano..


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma era rigore dai e l'arbitro di porta era a 20 centimetri, partita falsata.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

uno tra cessolacci e la lumaca giapponese deve uscire. 

dentro kuco il prima possibile.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cosa aspetta a levare bertolaccio??? 
Cosa???? 
Dobbiamo giocare ogni santa partita in dieci


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> uno tra cessolacci e la lumaca giapponese deve uscire.
> 
> dentro kuco il prima possibile.



dentro anche un arbitro decente però


----------



## uoteghein (23 Gennaio 2016)

Abbiamo un tempo di possesso medio di 4 secondi. Raccapricciante.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Gennaio 2016)

ci siamo bruciati un cambio, ricordatevelo


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Saponara contro il Capitone


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Hanno sparato a Mario rui..povero..


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

ma quanto rosica quel fallito di saponara ?


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma stai muto Saponara..


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

2-2 Maccherone


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che massa di ebeti


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

saponara comunque è un gran figlio di buona donna


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che palle


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Maccarone...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

a quanto era quotato il gol di Maccarone?? cmq partita falsata! due rigori negati! adesso fuori Bertocoso e dentro Kucka!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

E adesso i rigori pesano. Per l'enesima volta questa stagione.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

niente dai


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma era fuorigioco dio santo


----------



## de sica (23 Gennaio 2016)

Niente.. questa squadra le prende pure dagli attaccanti in pensione


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che aspetta a mettere Kucka?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

entra Balotelli


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che aspetta a mettere Kucka?



C'è lo stiamo chiedendo tutti!!!! Ma tutti eh


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

entra anche


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Credo che Donnarumma non abbia visto partire il pallone però far giocare un portiere titolare di 16 anni seppur con buonissimi presupposti non mi sembra la scelta più saggia con la nostra squadra. Ci fosse un'altra difesa ok ma così non mi sembra troppo il caso, ora avrebbe dovuto accompagnare il pallone fuori e l'ha dato a MAccarone


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2016)

Zapata ne ha già regalato il suo gol di sempre cmq oggi difensivamente un vero disastro


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Gennaio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Credo che Donnarumma non abbia visto partire il pallone però far giocare un portiere titolare di 16 anni seppur con buonissimi presupposti non mi sembra la scelta più saggia con la nostra squadra. Ci fosse un'altra difesa ok ma così non mi sembra troppo il caso, ora avrebbe dovuto accompagnare il pallone fuori e l'ha dato a MAccarone



si perché lopez ha proprio fatto di meglio quest'anno


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dai Balo, non deluderci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Credo che Donnarumma non abbia visto partire il pallone però far giocare un portiere titolare di 16 anni seppur con buonissimi presupposti non mi sembra la scelta più saggia con la nostra squadra. Ci fosse un'altra difesa ok ma così non mi sembra troppo il caso, ora avrebbe dovuto accompagnare il pallone fuori e l'ha dato a MAccarone



???? Ha fatto una grandissima parata. Su quel gol non ci puo far niente. 

E 'l alternativa si chiama Abbiati, un disastro totale.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

abate manco le rimase sa fare.. Bertolacci non lo vuole proprio togliere!


----------



## ilcondompelato (23 Gennaio 2016)

pentolacci da tribunare...giocatore vergognoso
grazie condom


----------



## Devil (23 Gennaio 2016)

È inutile continuare a negare l'evidenza, questa squadra è scarsissima. Io onestamente non vedo nella Serie A un'altra formazione che commette tutti questi errori nel possesso della palla e nella costruzione dell'azione. Il nostro gioco è: recuperare palla e buttarla avanti sperando di trovare l'azione fortunosa. Poi quando (nel 90% dei casi) la palla la prende l'avversario, ci facciamo beffare in contropiede come dei dilettanti. Lo ripeterò fino alla morte: servono i centrocampisti, servono i centrocampisti, servono i centrocampisti.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma era fuorigioco dio santo



purtroppo no


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Il capitano! Grande punizione


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci a parte perdere palloni e causare falli, ha fatto altro ? 

madonna che incapace.


----------



## rossonerosempre (23 Gennaio 2016)

Mannaggia al capitone, non ne prende una a centrocampo :-(


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Impazzisco vedere ancora in campo Bertolaccio, ma dio santo


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Bertolacci a parte perdere palloni e causare falli, ha fatto altro ?
> 
> madonna che incapace.


Anche stasera inguardabile..mi sta irritando..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Da notare che in tutto il secondo tempo Bacca non ha ricevuto una, una!, palla giocabile.


E di Bertolacci...meglio non parlarne


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tranquilli... Non si perde. 

Bacca ha segnato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ogni volta che uno del Empoli va a terra e fallo automatico


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Almeno Diego Lopez ha un pò più d'esperienza e sebbene abbia cannato qualche partita non si può dire che sia più scarso di Donnarumma! Avrei insistito su Calbria al posto di Abate più che altro

Cmq ora avrei preferito Boateng che Balo


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli ma sparati va


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

mah... balotelli


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia bertolacci..Che schifooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci mi fa rimpiangere Poli


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

bertolacci ahahahahah


----------



## alcyppa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Sta iniziando a mancarmi anche Vogel


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Mah, qui onestamente il fallo non lo vedo proprio


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Mi raccomando l'ultimo cambio facciamolo a 2 minuti dalla fine


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balo vai a cagar.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Balotelli in campo cosa fa? Gioca da mezz'ala destra. Assurdo


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque l Empoli gioca benissimo..avessero due attaccanti forti sarebbero una squadra fortissima..


----------



## chicagousait (23 Gennaio 2016)

Utilissimo l'ingresso di Balotelli


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

entrato il mononeurone, abbiamo smesso di giocare, un classico.


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli inutile e pippone


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

solito giallo


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Eccolo


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli vergognoso. Supponenza e svogliatezza.


----------



## folletto (23 Gennaio 2016)

E togli uno di quei due scandali di centrocampisti!


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Bertolacci a parte perdere palloni e causare falli, ha fatto altro ?
> 
> madonna che incapace.



Sì,si è tuffato a terra a caso. Come attore non ci siamo,come calciatore anche peggio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque ridicolo Mihajlovic che non cambia l'inutile di Bertolacci. Aspettiamo finche siamo a meno 5 dal fischio finale per fare un cambio che ci serviva sin dal inizio della gara.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Gennaio 2016)

Quando vedo Balotelli con la maglia del Milan mi viene voglia di tifare per l'Empoli.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli di spalla...

Perchè?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma dite a quel maledetto leso che abbiamo un centrocampo inesistente.... Montolivo e bertolacci sono da tirare la catenella...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

I nostri centrocampisti....fenomeni


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Non sta in piedi Balotelli e secondo me con Bacca non va proprio bene. Cmq l'Empoli ci surclassa a centrocampo


----------



## ilcondompelato (23 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

che palle pure honda, ma cosa ti lamenti che fai schifo ?


----------



## alcyppa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli è pura diarrea calcistica


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Balotelli di spalla...
> 
> Perchè?



Pensava di giocare a 'tedesca'


----------



## alcyppa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque ridicolo, il centrocampo non serve a niente


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Gennaio 2016)

.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng già non ce la fa più


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli ha fallito il compito praticamente impossibile di essere ancora piu inutile di Niang.

Solo Bertolacci ce la fa di essere piu inutile. Si muove male, fa mille falli, sbaglia ogni passagio, non fa una azione positiva. Un cesso stratosferico. Enesima prova insufficiente.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Gennaio 2016)

boateng e balotelli le spice girl


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che fa Bertolacci?!?


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2016)

C'era Boateng libero da solo l'ha buttata in mezzo


----------



## folletto (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahahahdgth Bertolacci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

La premiata coppia Montolivo-Bertolacci. Una gioia


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli VATTENEEE


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Arriva il solito immancabile giallo a Romagnoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Vinciamo il scudetto dei falli ignoranti e inutili.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Non ammonisce Rui? A ovviamente no, lui e il Mario sbagliato.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

insopportabile balotelli. 

un cancro da rispedire a Liverpool quanto prima.


----------



## davoreb (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli è uno schifo totale, veramente una cosa imbarazzante.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli è solo un buffone.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci facesse un movimento buono.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Altra catastrofe arbitrale.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Gennaio 2016)

pagelle finali

Donnarumma 5,5

Abate 5,5
Alex 6+
Romagnoli 5,5
Antonelli 5,5

Honda 5,5
Montolivo 6-
Bertolacci 5-
Bonaventura 6+

Bacca 6 (solo per la rete, il resto un'agonia)
Niang 5

Zapata 6
Balotelli 5-
Boateng s.v.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

non era fuorigioco comunque


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2016)

Niente il solito Milan che non ha continuità


----------



## folletto (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tanto era riuscito a sbagliarlo sta nullità


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Male anche Mihaijlovic, non accorgersi che Bertolacci é completamente fuori dalla partita é un grosso errore..


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi anche in questo girone soffriremo. Altro che rivincite e 3°posto. Unica speranza è la Coppa Italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

L'arbitraggio ragazzi... no comment... punti rubatissimi


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca che quasi si mette a piangere. Ce credo avesse una squadra normale ne farebbe più di Higuain


----------



## Reblanck (23 Gennaio 2016)

Galliani direbbe : "Siamo ultra competitivi"


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 6
Alex 6 
Romagnoli 5,5
Antonelli 6
Honda 5,5
Montolivo 6
Bertolacci 5
Bonaventura 6
Bacca 6,5
Niang 5
Zapata 6,5
Balotelli 4,5
Boa sv


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che nervoso, che rabbia, Bertolacci tutta la partita in campo e' un'offesa al calcio, Balotelli pippone maledetto si era divorato il goal alla fine e per fortuna aveva fischio fuorigioco che non c'era, squadra di pipponi vi odio


----------



## Butcher (23 Gennaio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Male anche Mihaijlovic, non accorgersi che Bertolacci é completamente fuori dalla partita é un grosso errore..



Tu dici? Io credo che Miha abbia ordini dall'alto...


----------



## marionep (23 Gennaio 2016)

A costo di prendermi le pernacchie, Bacca è il centravanti più scarso che abbia mai visto giocare con la nostra maglia. A parte i gol, ovviamente, che non è poco. Ma non sa fare niente dal punto di visto tecnico, nemmeno un passaggio di due metri di piatto, è davvero disperante.


----------



## Lambro (23 Gennaio 2016)

boateng meritava ben piu' minuti, lo avrei messo dentro al posto di questo inguardabile balotelli.

bacca è un fenomeno nel 30% delle situazioni di gioco, mentre è veramente SCARSO nel restante 70%.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> pagelle finali
> 
> Donnarumma 5,5
> 
> ...



sottoscrivo. Avrei dato la sufficienza ad Antonelli per l'assist e mezzo voto in meno a Bertolacci


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Si poteva e doveva vincere. Non abbiamo solidità. Fai 1-2 e lo devi difendere, che diamine..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Gia siamo scarsi giocando con Bertolacci(un agonia), Balotelli(inguardabile) e Honda (giocatore fisicamente inadatto al calcio professionale) ma se poi ogni maledetta volta ci si mette anche l arbitro che nega rigori netti allora diventa troppo difficile.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che pochezza disarmante... 
Un centrocampo che non esiste.
Un allenatore che fa giocare cessolacci.
Mette Balotelli per fare cosa!?!? 
Un DS che non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno. 
Un presidente che oramai ha la demenza senile conclamata.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2016)

"La champions non è impossibile" cit. 

Ahahhahahaha...

Gigio 5
Abate 5
Alex 5
Romagnoli 5
Antonelli 6
Honda 5
Montolivo 5
Bertolacci 4
Jack 6
Bacca 6
Niang e Balotelli 2 entrambi una cosa impressentabile e vergognosa, in 90 minuti in due non hanno fatto una cosa decente altro che falli dopo falli.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dominati pure dall'Empoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 5.5
Abate 6.5
Alex 6 (Zapata 6)
Romagnoli 5
Antonelli 5.5
Honda 5 (Boateng sv)
Bertolacci 5
Montolivo 5.5
Bonaventura 6.5
Niang 5 (Balotelli 5)
Bacca 6

Mihajlovic 5.5


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Mi ripeto : bertolacci 20 milioni di euro!!!! Saponara : regalato!!! Una cosa vomitevole!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2016)

Lasciamo perdere, il pareggio è già tanto, ci hanno devastato col pressing


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Partita vergognosa. Meritavamo di perdere e pure di brutto! Ma cristo santo, io mi chiedo una cosa: Questi calciatori non sanno manco l'A, B, C del calcio? Ma perché non coprono mai la linea di passaggio? L'unico che l'ha fatto è stato Boateng quando è entrato! Il che è tutto dire! Che pena mamma mia! L'Empoli già gioca bene di suo, se poi gli lasci fare tutti passaggi che vogliono senza metterti in mezzo è la fine.

VERGOGNA!


----------



## ilcondompelato (23 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> A costo di prendermi le pernacchie, Bacca è il centravanti più scarso che abbia mai visto giocare con la nostra maglia. A parte i gol, ovviamente, che non è poco. Ma non sa fare niente dal punto di visto tecnico, nemmeno un passaggio di due metri di piatto, è davvero disperante.



giocare con squadra che getta la palla alla viva il parroco non è mica facile.

magari si sta rompendo anche le balls a giocare in questa situazione


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Possesso palla 62% Empoli e 38% Milan,il grande mister che si fa dominare da tutte le squadre e ripeto tutte le squadre


----------



## The P (23 Gennaio 2016)

Partita orribile, del resto maluccio Honda e Bonaventura, malissimo Bertolacci, Niang e Balotelli, Difficile giocare così. Mihajlovic ameba.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 6,5
Romagnoli 4
Zapata 7
Antonelli 6
Bertolacci 2
Bonaventura 6
Honda 5
Montolivo 5
Niang 5,5
Bacca 6

Miha 4. Giocare senza Kucka contro l'Empoli è stato un suicidio.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Grande lezioni di calcio questa sera dell'Empoli...hanno davvero un bel gioco...non sprecano mai la palla(forse a volte rischiando troppo).Hanno una preparazione atletica ben superiore alla nostra attuale,ma il milan stasera esce dallo stadio a testa alta...è un campo davvero difficile e se bacca oggi avesse indirizzato 2-3 appoggi facili per lanciare i vari BALO e BONAVENTURA forse usciavamo con i 3 punti.Il centrocampo fa tanta legna ma costruisce poco gioco....ed è qui che dobbiamo intervenire sul mercato....ma penso che questa volta l'abbiamo capito....Comunque per quanto criticate Miha ha preso una squadra davvero scarsa,adesso almeno i compitini li sappiamo eseguire.Saponara non puo' essere un rimpianto poichè soffre mentalmente ne sono sicuro le grandi "piazze"...ma è davvero molto forte!
Adesso andiamoci a prendere questa finale di Coppa....e la dobbiamo vincere....partita secca in finale ce la possiamo fare...Lo avete scritto anche voi...per me stasera il peggiore in campo è stato BERTOLACCI....


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tra bidonelli e niang siamo messi proprio bene, ridicoli


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca cambia squadra che sei sprecato in questo posto di derelitti e parassiti


----------



## walter 22 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Il pareggio è il risultato più giusto, non siamo più forti dell'empoli.
Poi Bertolacci spero di non vederlo più in campo sa fare solo falli, posizionarsi sempre nella posizione sbagliata, sbagliare ogni passaggio e cadere come un demente senza che nessuno lo tocchi.


----------



## marionep (23 Gennaio 2016)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> giocare con squadra che getta la palla alla viva il parroco non è mica facile.
> 
> magari si sta rompendo anche le balls a giocare in questa situazione



Tante, troppe volte la squadra non riesce a salire perchè il centravanti pippa non è nemmeno capace di stoppare un pallone. Ma a me non piaceva nemmeno Inzaghi, figuriamoci; per me questo tipo di centravanti rappresenta l'anticalcio, sicuramente sono sbagliato io.


----------



## rossonerosempre (23 Gennaio 2016)

Sul secondo gol ci ha messo del suo Montolivo e poi anche Antonelli se non sbaglio che li teneva in gioco, partita persa a centrocampo, era meglio mettere Kucka al posto di Montolivo. Balotelli poi se ne può andare, si fa pure ammonire in 10 minuti di partita...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Brutto Milan, svantaggiato da errori arbitrali clamorosi, due rigori negati e un fuorigioco inesistente su Balotelli (ma di poco peso visto che ha sbagliato). Abbiamo creato veramente poco, facendo poco filtro a centrocampo. L'Empoli ci ha dominati e abbiamo giocato di rimessa... 

Donnarumma: 5.5 
Abate: 5.5
Alex: 6.5
Romagnoli: 6-
Antonelli: 6
Honda: 5.5
Montolivo: 5.5
Bonaventura: 5.5 
Bertolacci: 5
Niang:5.5
Bacca:6 

Zapata: 6.5
Balotelli:5.5
Boateng:SV

Mihajlovic: 5
Formazione sbagliata, Kucka deve essere titolare, è l'unico dinamico! Sbagliato insistere con Bertolacci che da inizio stagione avrà azzeccato una partita! Sbagliato la gestione dei cambi, Bertolacci doveva essere sostituito!


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Grande lezioni di calcio questa sera dell'Empoli...hanno davvero un bel gioco...non sprecano mai la palla(forse a volte rischiando troppo).Hanno una preparazione atletica ben superiore alla nostra attuale,ma il milan stasera esce dallo stadio a testa alta...è un campo davvero difficile e se bacca oggi avesse indirizzato 2-3 appoggi facili per lanciare i vari BALO e BONAVENTURA forse usciavamo con i 3 punti.Il centrocampo fa tanta legna ma costruisce poco gioco....ed è qui che dobbiamo intervenire sul mercato....ma penso che questa volta l'abbiamo capito....Comunque per quanto criticate Miha ha preso una squadra davvero scarsa,adesso almeno i compitini li sappiamo eseguire.Saponara non puo' essere un rimpianto poichè soffre mentalmente ne sono sicuro le grandi "piazze"...ma è davvero molto forte!
> Adesso andiamoci a prendere questa finale di Coppa....e la dobbiamo vincere....partita secca in finale ce la possiamo fare...Lo avete scritto anche voi...per me stasera il peggiore in campo è stato BERTOLACCI....



Ma che partita hai visto? Tanta legna quel centrocampo? Ma stai scherzando? Abbiamo rubato 1 punto all'Empoli! Non meritavamo di pareggiare, ma solo di perdere! Il nostro centrocampo fa schifo. Non imposta, non fa legna, non fa nulla. Senza Kucka è osceno!
Bertolacci vale meno di me! Io son più bravo. Vergogna ai giocatori e stasera pure a Miha.


----------



## Lambro (23 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Tante, troppe volte la squadra non riesce a salire perchè il centravanti pippa non è nemmeno capace di stoppare un pallone. Ma a me non piaceva nemmeno Inzaghi, figuriamoci; per me questo tipo di centravanti rappresenta l'anticalcio, sicuramente sono sbagliato io.



si fa' anticipare mille volte e non vince un contrasto, poi gioca a testa bassa sbagliando tutto lo sbagliabile, fuori area è un giocatore estremamente mediocre imho, con spunti eccellenti se la palla è avanti a lui e deve fare controlli semplici in velocita'.
ma diciamolo, avesse caratteristiche vincenti anche fuori area non sarebbe venuto al milan attuale ma sarebbe approdato in ben altro club.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Gennaio 2016)

Vedere la tua squadra giocare a caso contro un Empoli organizzatissimo è penoso. Balotelli è sempre vergognoso. Comunque,non per trovare scuse perché non ce ne sono,ma mai che ci dessero un rigore.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Possesso palla 62% Empoli e 38% Milan,il grande mister che si fa dominare da tutte le squadre e ripeto tutte le squadre



I numeri non mentono, ogni giorno che passa Mihajlovic mi convince sempre di meno.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ennesima grande partita gestita alla grande come sempre da mister senza colpa Mihajlovic


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (23 Gennaio 2016)

l'empoli è più forte.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma era rigore dai e l'arbitro di porta era a 20 centimetri, partita falsata.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non era fuorigioco comunque





folletto ha scritto:


> Tanto era riuscito a sbagliarlo sta nullità





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'arbitraggio ragazzi... no comment... punti rubatissimi



*PARTITA RUBATA*

Abbiamo giocato male ok, non sono cieco.

Ma nell' ultima azione Balotelli segnava all 100.000.000% se il guardalinee non avesse alzato la bandierina, si vede bene che stecca il tiro perchè guarda l' assistente.

Ragazzi, giratela come volete, facciamo schifo, Bertolacci deve crepare, Zapata tornare in Sudamerica e tutto quello che volete, ma stasera avermmo vinto se non fosse stato per l' arbitraggio! Era 3-2 e avrebbe fischiato la fine.

Perfino la juve con grandissime rose ha vinto e stravinto con favori arbitrali, figuratevi noi che siamo una squadra media e con gli arbitri contro.


----------



## ilcondompelato (23 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Tante, troppe volte la squadra non riesce a salire perchè il centravanti pippa non è nemmeno capace di stoppare un pallone. Ma a me non piaceva nemmeno Inzaghi, figuriamoci; per me questo tipo di centravanti rappresenta l'anticalcio, sicuramente sono sbagliato io.



anche a me piacerbbe un tipo d attaccante con caratteristiche diverse, ma mettersi a fare i puntigliosi con bacca quando di problemi ben più gravi ce ne sono a bizzeffe mi sembra esagerato.

in questo milan non esiste nulla, figuarimoci se possiamo metterci a parlare di bacca che almeno la mette dentro quando ha la possibilità di farlo


----------



## walter 22 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto : bertolacci 20 milioni di euro!!!! Saponara : regalato!!! Una cosa vomitevole!!!!!



Ma da Galliani cosa possiamo aspettarci. Con venti milioni e qualcuno che capiva di calcio e circondato da gente capace sicuramente si poteva e si doveva prendere un gran bel calciatore, invece fa affari con i soliti amici. Venti milioni *venti milioni di euro buttati nel cesso*.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli e' un insulto alla nostra maglia..da prendere a calci in culo dalla mattina alla sera..non capisco perché abbiano fatto fuori luiz per far posto a lui e Niang


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *PARTITA RUBATA*
> 
> Abbiamo giocato male ok, non sono cieco.
> 
> ...


Il rigore era solare, hai ragione facciamo schifo ma quest'anno tutto ci va contro


----------



## Milo (23 Gennaio 2016)

Mi vergogno di un Milan con Balotelli montolivo zapata e Honda 

Mi vergogno


----------



## robs91 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahaha chi critica Bacca si merita Destro o Matri.Pazzesco leggere certe cose dopo che è l'unico attaccante che abbiamo che la butta dentro.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il rigore era solare, hai ragione facciamo schifo ma quest'anno tutto ci va contro



Piu' che il rigore l' azione di Balotelli, la partita li era *FINITA LETTERALMENTE.*


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Gennaio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha chi critica Bacca si merita Destro o Matri.Pazzesco leggere certe cose dopo che è l'unico attaccante che abbiamo che la butta dentro.



Davvero guarda..con tutti i problemi che abbiamo si critica Bacca


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2016)

Il rigore sull'1-2 era solare, quello si


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che tristezza leggere commenti dell'arbitraggio contro l'empoli..non dico che siete tristi voi ma proprio il livello a cui ci siamo abbassati..

Siamo a tutti gli effetti una provinciale,ovvero una squadra che si gasa con le grandi e gioca ad armi pare con le piccole.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha chi critica Bacca si merita Destro o Matri.Pazzesco leggere certe cose dopo che è l'unico attaccante che abbiamo che la butta dentro.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Che tristezza leggere commenti dell'arbitraggio contro l'empoli..non dico che siete tristi voi ma proprio il livello a cui ci siamo abbassati..



se non si commentassero certi episodi però è come passare per fessi eh? poi domattina è finito tutto e amen non siamo certo in lotta per lo scudetto, ma a caldo lo si potrà dire che siamo stati ancora una volta penalizzati


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Gennaio 2016)

questa e' la partita perfetta per chi dice che l'allenatore non conta......siamo stati dominati in lungo ed in largo da una squadra che ha corso il doppio dei nostri e che gioca a calcio.

bacca si e' bravissimo a buttarla dentro ( quelle poche volte che gli arriva una palla giocabile ) per il resto non ha fatto un passaggio giusto....giocare con honda e senza kucka e' un suicidio tattico e miha non ha ( potuto ) voluto fare diversamente.

complimenti a gianpaolo ed all'empoli che con una rosa che costa un decimo della nostra e' riuscito a fare benissimo.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> A costo di prendermi le pernacchie, Bacca è il centravanti più scarso che abbia mai visto giocare con la nostra maglia. A parte i gol, ovviamente, che non è poco. Ma non sa fare niente dal punto di visto tecnico, nemmeno un passaggio di due metri di piatto, è davvero disperante.



Bacca deve segnare e segna,gli altri devono giocare e invece fanno ******..
Chiaro che se vogliamo uno che sappia fare assist,gioco e gol in tutte le partite
dovremo comprare C.Ronaldo, ma visto che neanche gli scarpini possiamo prendere
di Ronaldo io mi trovo molto contento della stagione di Bacca.


----------



## marionep (23 Gennaio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha chi critica Bacca si merita Destro o Matri.Pazzesco leggere certe cose dopo che è l'unico attaccante che abbiamo che la butta dentro.



Io non merito nè Destro, nè Matri nè Bacca. Ho sottolineato la pippaggine del centravanti colombiano perchè stasera mi ha fatto incaççare più del solito, tutto gli altri problemi li ho sottolineati ampiamente in tutti i miei interventi. Essere felici di avere Bacca come centravanti è la prova provata di di essere consapevoli di tifare per un piccolo club.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non si commentassero certi episodi però è come passare per fessi eh? poi domattina è finito tutto e amen non siamo certo in lotta per lo scudetto, ma a caldo lo si potrà dire che siamo stati ancora una volta penalizzati



si hai ragione..ma io proprio non ce la faccio a parlare sempre dell'arbitro conto l'empoli verona carpi ecc ecc..
Vada una volta ma quando diventa una prassi mi mette un enorme tristezza.


----------



## Aron (23 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli...
Mamma mia.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Sinisa sta bene o soffre di qualche disturbo mentale? ..no perchè
neanche un pazzo metterebbe in campo Balotelli che sta in una condizione
fisico/mentale disumana..


----------



## robs91 (23 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Io non merito nè Destro, nè Matri nè Bacca. Ho sottolineato la pippaggine del centravanti colombiano perchè stasera mi ha fatto incaççare più del solito, tutto gli altri problemi li ho sottolineati ampiamente in tutti i miei interventi. Essere felici di avere Bacca come centravanti è la prova provata di di essere consapevoli di tifare per un piccolo club.


Bacca è un centravanti e deve segnare.Mi pare che i numeri,visto anche il centrocampo mediocre che si ritrova dietro,parlino chiaro x lui.Nessuna sta parlando di un fenomeno ma definirlo pippa è davvero ridicolo,sempre a mio parere.E cmq si,visti i predecessori degli ultimi anni io sono contento di avere Bacca.


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Gennaio 2016)

Partita rubata, avevano paura che ci potevamo sollevare e ci hanno di nuovo abbattuto.
Noi siamo quello che siamo, ma oggi c'erano 2 rigori e un fuorigioco al 92' inesistente.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> si hai ragione..ma io proprio non ce la faccio a parlare sempre dell'arbitro conto l'empoli verona carpi ecc ecc..
> Vada una volta ma quando diventa una prassi mi mette un enorme tristezza.



si dicono tante cose durante e subito dopo la partita si può anche lasciare uno spazio per parlare della moviola senza bisogno di aprire topic appositi, ma è giusto dirlo, poi come detto domani finisce lì.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quale rubato e non rubato. Abbiamo fatto pena e meritavamo di perdere e basta dai. Poi all'Empoli non hanno annullato un gol regolare? Quello su punizione. A me pare che Maccarone non tocchi il pallone... Poi non so se la posizione sia influente o meno.


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma quale rubato e non rubato. Abbiamo fatto pena e meritavamo di perdere e basta dai. Poi all'Empoli non hanno annullato un gol regolare? Quello su punizione. A me pare che Maccarone non tocchi il pallone... Poi non so se la posizione sia influente o meno.



No il fuorigioco era nettissimo ed era giusto annullare! Piuttosto c'è da dire che bacca era di pochissimo in fuorigioco sul primo gol!! Ma in ogni caso soffrire con L Empoli ...mi sembra di vivere un incubo!!! ....Empoli, hellas,carpi, Crotone......


----------



## Lambro (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma zelinski non è uno da andare a prendere al volo? gran bel giocatore


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Gennaio 2016)

A freddo.
Punto di cui è meglio non lamentarsi, perché l'Empoli meritava di vincere più di noi. Partita impostata, come sempre in trasferta, sul tutti dietro e contropiede. Non ne voglio fare una critica all'allenatore, perché secondo me l'ha capito che più di questo non può permettersi con gli scarponi che si ritrova. Nonostante questo, male: un conto è giocare di rimessa, un conto è subire per il 70 % della partita senza mai proporre alcunché. Perle: 1) Kucka in panchina per 90' 2) Balotelli che ci lascia in 10 (o 9 o 8) e rimedia pure un giallo, oltre a camminare come solo lui sa fareroba 3) Il duo comico che pascola a centrocampo è da Lega Pro, l'Empoli centralmente ci ha schiacciati. Menzione particolare per Abate: il nulla, dietro e davanti. Ulteriore nota: almeno il rigore del secondo tempo c'era e netto anche. Facciamo schifo, ma se un rigore c'è me lo devi dare. PS: stasera i più attenti hanno capito perché Saponara non gioca più da noi e chi comanda nello spogliatoio. Grazie anche per questo, Geom.
Al prossimo bluff!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Chi dice che Giampaolo ha dato lezioni a Mihajlovic dovrebbe fare pace col cervello. Giampaolo ha a disposizione giocatori che hanno tutti più o meno le stesse caratteristiche: brevilinei, rapidi, buona tecnica e quindi è facile farli giocare assieme, specialmente considerando che 3/4 della squadra gioca insieme da 2-3 anni. Mihajlovic ha a disposizione una rosa costruita a cavolo di cane. Abbiamo Bacca che è un fenomeno in profondità e non abbiamo un centrocampista che lo sappia servire (speravo potesse Bertolacci, ma ormai sto perdendo le speranze..), abbiamo un solo giocatore che salta l'uomo e per il resto nessuno sa creare superiorità, di cosa stiamo parlando?!
Ha provato nel finale a riesumare Balotelli che poteva far bene a partita in corsa, ma quel genio è entrato senza voglia e ha fatto schifo.
L'unica cosa su cui sbaglia è la scelta di non schierare Kucka.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (23 Gennaio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Qui prevedo una pettinata.
> finisce due a due in rimonta come l'anno scorso.



ammazza


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma zelinski non è uno da andare a prendere al volo? gran bel giocatore



Se vuoi stroncargli la carriera si, è da andare a prendere cosi si brucia al Milan e ciao ciao.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se vuoi stroncargli la carriera si, è da andare a prendere cosi si brucia al Milan e ciao ciao.



Però lo vedo pronto, sai? Che abbia un Carpi o una Juve di fronte se ne esce sempre con prestazioni maiuscole. Lui e Paredes mi piacciono parecchio e proverei a prenderne almeno uno.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Però lo vedo pronto, sai? Che abbia un Carpi o una Juve di fronte se ne esce sempre con prestazioni maiuscole. Lui e Paredes mi piacciono parecchio e proverei a prenderne almeno uno.



Ma si dai, la mia era una battutaccia


----------



## walter 22 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma zelinski non è uno da andare a prendere al volo? gran bel giocatore



E' una delle rivelazioni di questo campionato. Bisogna vedere se il procuratore è amico di Galliani...


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> E' una delle rivelazioni di questo campionato. Bisogna vedere se il procuratore è amico di Galliani...



....oppure se lo compra preziosi....


----------



## Victorss (23 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma quale rubato e non rubato. Abbiamo fatto pena e meritavamo di perdere e basta dai. Poi all'Empoli non hanno annullato un gol regolare? Quello su punizione. A me pare che Maccarone non tocchi il pallone... Poi non so se la posizione sia influente o meno.



Posto che L'Empoli ha giocato molto meglio di noi non meritava di vincere perchè FORSE ha fatto 3 tiri in porta in tutta la partita, di cui due sono entrati. Il goal sulla punizione è da annullare tutta la vita, fuorigioco di un metro. Epoi basta con questa storia di non attaccarsi agli episodi arbitrali. Non è che una squadra se è più forte vince sempre per forza è? Senò in campionato le piccole perderebbero sempre e comunque con tutte le squadre "più grandi". C'erano DUE rigori NETTI per il Milan e viene fischiato un fuorigioco INESISTENTE al 92esimo con uomo davanti al portiere. Senza uno di questi errori GROSSOLANI portiamoa casa i tre punti. Quest'anno siamo la squadra più penalizzata della serie A con questi episodi, io comincio a stancarmi.
Detto questo per quanto si è visto in campo il pareggio è un risultato giusto.

Donnarumma 5,5 qualche indecisione stasera, ma ci sta
Abate 6- a me non è dispiaciuto anche se spinge pochissimo
Romagnoli 6 si fa saltare da un'ottimo Saponara in occasione del goal, poi fa un paio di ottime chiusure sempre su di lui
Alex 7 stava giocando benissimo..peccato
Antonelli 6 come Abate ma lui spinge un po di più e serve l'assist
Montolivo 5 lento di gambe e di pensiero, quando lo pressano non capisce più niente
Bertolacci 4 non copre, non corre, non fa legna, non imposta..cosa fa? Bho, ennesima prestazione da bestemmie
Honda 5,5 salta un paio di volte l'uomo ma perde anche tanti palloni
Bonaventura 6 segna ed è comunque il piu pericolo, anche se un po sottotono
Niang 5,5 corre salta l'uomo si sbatte ma stasera davvero troppo fumoso..
Bacca 6,5 quello che deve fare lo fa e lo fa bene, sbaglia qualche appoggio di troppo

Zapata 6 stranamente buono stasera
Balotelli 4 io non sono un anti-mario come molti qua dentro, ma stasera malissimo non me l'aspettavo
Boateng S.V 

Mihailovic: INSUFFICIENTE detto da uno che lo sostiene fortemente stasera NON PUOI non acoorgerti che Bertolacci deve uscire, e che ci servono i muscoli e la cattiveria di Kucka. Inoltre sbaglia anche a non mettere Kuco dall'inzio secondo me. Sbaglia a mettere Balotelli e Boateng e non inserire lo slovacco al posto di un centrocampista. In pratica sbaglia tutto.


----------



## walter 22 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ....oppure se lo compra preziosi....



Preziosi quelli buoni non li da al milan


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Io non merito nè Destro, nè Matri nè Bacca. Ho sottolineato la pippaggine del centravanti colombiano perchè stasera mi ha fatto incaççare più del solito, tutto gli altri problemi li ho sottolineati ampiamente in tutti i miei interventi. Essere felici di avere Bacca come centravanti è la prova provata di di essere consapevoli di tifare per un piccolo club.



Cmq Carlos deve essere l'ultimo dei nostri problemi, abbiamo un terzino destro che non dovreve giocare a calcio e poi un centrocampo veramente vergognoso.. quindi direi che con questa squadra anche uno come Shevchenko avreve la vita dura, io non giudicherei cosi pesantemente il colombiano in questo contesto.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Tornato da empoli. La sensazione che mi è rimasta più impressa è quanto non siamo squadra. Ero in curva. Vedevo perfettamente tutti i movimenti. Non c'è mai una volta che si muovono in 11 in modo corale. Ci son vari giocatori che andrebbero veramente attaccati al muro e presi a gollettoni finché non piangono... 
Niang bertolacci e balotelli spero li abbandonino in autostrada. VERGOGNOSI


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Gennaio 2016)

Il risveglio e' stato peggio di ieri,un'altra partita buttata, premesso che l'Empoli non ha rubato nulla giocando meglio del Milan,ma quando segni 2 goal non puoi farti rimontare sistematicamente.Donnarumma ieri e' stata una giornata no che ci puo' stare, credo sempre in te, Balotelli e' da prendere a schiaffi e mandarlo in miniera devolvendo lo stipendio in beneficenza. Bertolacci e' un cesso conclamato, secondo me e' stato pure pagato tanto perche' il Milan aveva un debito per il mancato riscatto con la Roma per Destro,vale si e no 5 milioni di calci nel sedere.Niang e' il solito inconcludente, nel finale del primo tempo a 20 centimetri dalla porta liscia la palla significa che sei un ebete e va mandato in tribuna per le prossime 2 partite.Romagnoli la deve smettere di fare falli inutili con giocatori di spalle alla porta, salvo Bacca che senza di lui a quest'ora si lottava per non retrocedere con il Palermo,Antonelli, Montolivo mi e' piaciuto fino al 70esimo ha recuperato tanti palloni poi il solito calo fisico e il solito Bonaventura.


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sviste arbitrali a parte (che ci sono state eccome) il Mister ha fatto un grande errore (doppio errore).
Gli ultimi 30 minuti il nostro centrocampo era inesistente e DOVEVA entrare Kucka, e non sarebbe stato un cambio "difensivo", quindi errore doppio: 
1 errore tecnico perché avevamo bisogno di forza fisica a centrocampo e con Kuco probabilmente avremmo potuto essere molto incisivi in ripartenza e sicuramente la squadra in campo si sarebbe stabilizzata 
2 errore di "paura" perché la non-società avrebbe attaccato il Mister per aver fatto entrare un centrocampista muscolare quando dovevamo tentare di vincere la partita (e questo è molto più grave dell'errore tecnico)


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Gennaio 2016)

Come sarebbe finita la partita senza bertolacci per 90 minuti e dentro kucko e con Luiz Adriano al posto di Balotelli???? 
Io una mezza idea ce l ho...


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma quale rubato e non rubato. Abbiamo fatto pena e meritavamo di perdere e basta dai. Poi all'Empoli non hanno annullato un gol regolare? Quello su punizione. A me pare che Maccarone non tocchi il pallone... Poi non so se la posizione sia influente o meno.



eh va beh dai, ok che abbiamo giocato male, ma non meritavamo sicuramente di perdere, il pareggio mi sembra giusto. I due rigori erano sacrosanti, senza parlare del fuorigioco inesitente di Balotelli. Poi certo sono cose che capitano e non faccio tragedie. Secondo me meritavamo la vittoria piu dell empoli, non per la qualità del gioco, ma per le occasioni e per il fatto di essere passati in vantaggio due volte, con un possibile 3-1 che avrebbe chiuso la partita. Il fuorigioco di maccarone era netto, ha pure detto di aver toccato la palla e anche se non la avesse fatto era cmq sulla traiettoiria della palla...


----------



## mandraghe (24 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> eh va beh dai, ok che abbiamo giocato male, ma non meritavamo sicuramente di perdere, il pareggio mi sembra giusto. I due rigori erano sacrosanti, senza parlare del fuorigioco inesitente di Balotelli. Poi certo sono cose che capitano e non faccio tragedie. Secondo me meritavamo la vittoria piu dell empoli, non per la qualità del gioco, ma per le occasioni e per il fatto di essere passati in vantaggio due volte, con un possibile 3-1 che avrebbe chiuso la partita. Il fuorigioco di maccarone era netto, ha pure detto di aver toccato la palla e anche se non la avesse fatto era cmq sulla traiettoiria della palla...



Condivido l'analisi, per la contezza dei fatti occorre anche dire che pure Bacca sul gol era un pelo in off side.


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2016)

Centrocampo dell'Empoli due volte superiore al nostro


----------



## gheorghehagi (24 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> ...specialmente considerando che 3/4 della squadra gioca insieme da 2-3 anni.



questo è il punto...


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Pareggio tutto sommato giusto, se c'era una squadra che meritava un po' di più era sicuramente il Milan.
Primo gol in fuorigioco, ma anche un rigore, forse due, non dati...il fuorigioco finale a Balotelli inesistente, ma tanto aveva sbagliato.
Fortuna sul rimpallo in faccia a Niang per noi,fortuna con Zapata che scivola e non si oppone a Pucciarelli per loro nei secondi gol.
Loro più possesso palla, ma voluto da noi, noi più occasioni da gol.
Atteggiamento che ci può stare, difesa e ripartenze, in trasferta contro una squadra che nelle precedenti nove aveva perso solo contro l'inter per colpa di errori arbitrali clamorosi, però ormai abbiamo rinunciato ad essere il Milan e ci difendiamo contro l'Empoli.

Purtroppo il limite enorme di questa squadra, oltre al centrocampo, o meglio a Bertolacci, perchè Montolivo ha giocato una signora partita, recuperando un quantitativo industriale di palloni, è Bacca: non avesse segnato, la sua partita sarebbe stata da 4 in pagella.
Se a giugno si deve fare cassa, quello da sacrificare è indubbiamente lui, serve un attaccante che giochi con la squadra.


----------



## Danielsan (24 Gennaio 2016)

Le pagelle del giorno dopo..

Donnarumma: Sà che sul primo gol poteva fare meglio e ha 7,8 minuti in cui và un pò in confusione con un rinvio sui piedi di Maccarone e un tiro semplice che gli scappa e che blocca in 2 tempi facendo venire un mezzo Ictus a Mihajlovic. Gigio vede Sinisa bestemmiare in Serbo con la cintura di pelle umana in mano e si rimette in carreggiata. 5,5

Abate: Ha una facilità di corsa pari a quella di sbagliare qualsiasi cosa con oggetti di forma sferica. 5,5

Alex : Partita pulita e di grande personalità,lo ferma purtroppo un infortunio al ginocchio.Speriamo si rimetta presto perchè la fiducia di Sinisa e il rapimento del figlio da parte di Sakic a scopo cautelativo lo avevano rigenerato. 6,5

Romagnoli : Soffre più di Alex la presenza di Saponara che puntualmente si presenta in maniera pericolosa. Stasera ni. 5,5

Antonelli : Inventa con un lancio la palla che Bacca mette in rete,nel primo tempo sale appena c'è l'occasione ( il problema è che la palla da centrocampo in su si tiene poco..) rendendosi pericoloso con un bel traversone che nessuno riesce a spingere in rete. 6+

Honda: Partita un pò anonima per il Giapponese,da una mano dietro ma quando è ora di fare qualcosa la davanti non ha mai più di una opzione da scegliere. Esce a 5 minuti dalla fine imprecando in asiatico per colpa del bendaggio che gli aveva scompigliato la leccata. 5,5

Bertolacci : Purtroppo rischia di diventare un problema,si sbatte e corre però è sempre o 5 metri più indietro o 5 secondi dopo. La maledizione dei 20 milioni l'ha colpito,speriamo possa riprendersi perchè abbiamo capito che li in mezzo per un motivo o per un altro di gente valida non ne arriva. 5

Montolivo :Gioca semplice e sbaglia pochissimi passaggi,ma.. offensivamente penso abbia superato la metà campo 4 volte in 90' minuti. Qualcuno può spiegarmi perchè ha rincorso arrancando Saponara per tutta la partita? 5

Bonaventura : L'ennesima partita positiva,anche se ho la sensazione che gli servirebbe un pò di respiro.Nel secondo tempo è calato proprio fisicamente. 6,5

Niang : Sà di essere forte e vuole farlo vedere a tutti..al contrario di Balotelli non tira via la gamba e stà li se c'è da fare a sportellate,però ragazzo mio un pò piu di concretezza farebbe di te buonissimo attaccante,continua cosi e andrai a fare compagnia a Ibarbo a chi ce l'ha piu lungo. 5,5

Bacca : Dentro all'area è come un congiuntivo sbagliato per Cassano,una sentenza. I problemi si notano 30 metri piu indietro. Non mi aspetto che mi mandi in porta i compagni con lanci da 20 metri,però un pò piu di precisione si. Sono sicuro che con la sua voglia di migliorare limerà un pò questa imprecisione. 6,5

Balotelli : Era fuori da parecchio tempo e si è visto. Però ehi! è il 2016, il 2015 l'anno nero di Mario era finito e ora si che si fà sul serio aveva detto Mario. Entra a mezzora dalla fine e dovrebbe dimostrare di essere cambiato,di fare la differenza,e invece entra in campo con una insolenza da prurito alle mani,pascola per il campo,si fà ammonire e se Mario Rui fosse stato un pò piu' "Mancini" (  ) forse sarebbe andato sotto la doccia.. Per ora il 2016 di Mario non è molto diverso dal 2015,2014,2013... 4

Boateng : Entra in tempo per far vedere che giocando a due tocchi si velocizza il gioco e si supera la mediana con piu facilità. Boateng, neanche avessi detto Modric..questo per capire la qualità che abbiamo. Sicuramente il match piu importante della serata lo vincerà appena tornerà a casa e si infilerà dentro la Satta.. SV

Mihajlovic: L'idea(?) di far giocare l'Empoli e colpirli in ripartenza negli spazi che certamente lasceranno sembra anche giusta, Però allora mi spieghi perchè non hai schierato l'unico centrocampista che abbiamo che è capace di fare le due fasi? (Indizio: non è De Jong..e ha deciso di farsi chiamare come la fabbrica di bulloni in cui andava a fumare di nascosto quando aveva 4 anni). Perchè nel secondo tempo decidi di fare entrare Balotelli,che ama correre quanto ama le canotte da allenamento? 
Mi sà che a sto giro le risposte non mi soddisferanno molto. 5


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2016)

andre ha scritto:


> Centrocampo dell'Empoli due volte superiore al nostro



Ed è una roba che non dovrebbe esistere ma con cravatta gialla tutto diventa possibile (in negativo ovviamente), poi ci si mette anche il mister ed allora si anche questo può accadere


----------



## Reblanck (24 Gennaio 2016)

Non capisco come in molti si meravigliano di questo risultato,il Milan è questo e non può dare molto di più.
Consiglio di mettervi in testa che il Milan oramai è una squadra da mezza classifica,che è poi quello che realmente siamo.
Per come la vedo io,abbiamo fatto bene perché abbiamo preso 1 punto e vi consiglio di fare lo stesso perché questa è la realtà del Milan,non pensateci nemmeno che possiamo arrivare in CL perché cosi vi sfondate lo stomaco per niente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2016)

Raga queste sono le squadre di Mihajilovic, così giocano.


Ma finalmente abbiamo un senso, abbiamo un modo di giocare e sembriamo una squadra, è un mattone fondamentale da mettere e da consolidare in vista della prossima stagione e del prossimo allenatore, che NON partirà da zero.

In linea teorica non esiste che l'Empoli faccia il Milan e viceversa, ma ora come ora per come la vedo io va anche bene così, spero che continueremo col mister fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Raga queste sono le squadre di Mihajilovic, così giocano.
> 
> 
> Ma finalmente abbiamo un senso, abbiamo un modo di giocare e sembriamo una squadra, è un mattone fondamentale da mettere e da consolidare in vista della prossima stagione e del prossimo allenatore, che NON partirà da zero.



Scusa ma non trovo molto senso a questo ragionamento,se prossimo anno arriva un altro allenatore quel "mattone" che abbiamo messo non serve a niente,perché ogni allenatore ha la sua filosofia.
Avrebbe avuto un senso se prossimo anno continuiamo con il serbo (cosa che non succederà)...
Quaindi prossimo anno saremo punto e a capo.
Cmq bastava una vittoria qua e una al derby che poi tutto sarebbe diventato reale...
Ho visto come giocano Fiorentina,Roma e Inter e sicuramente non sono meglio di noi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Un pareggio ad Empoli non è per nulla imbarazzante, è accettabile.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non trovo molto senso a questo ragionamento,se prossimo anno arriva un altro allenatore quel "mattone" che abbiamo messo non serve a niente,perché ogni allenatore ha la sua filosofia.
> Avrebbe avuto un senso se prossimo anno continuiamo con il serbo (cosa che non succederà)...
> Quaindi prossimo anno saremo punto e a capo.
> Cmq bastava una vittoria qua e una al derby che poi tutto sarebbe diventato reale...
> Ho visto come giocano Fiorentina,Roma e Inter e sicuramente non sono meglio di noi.


.


----------



## Danielsan (24 Gennaio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non trovo molto senso a questo ragionamento,se prossimo anno arriva un altro allenatore quel "mattone" che abbiamo messo non serve a niente,perché ogni allenatore ha la sua filosofia.
> Avrebbe avuto un senso se prossimo anno continuiamo con il serbo (cosa che non succederà)...
> Quaindi prossimo anno saremo punto e a capo.
> Cmq bastava una vittoria qua e una al derby che poi tutto sarebbe diventato reale...
> Ho visto come giocano Fiorentina,Roma e Inter e sicuramente non sono meglio di noi.



Il "mattone" potrebbe essere una solidità difensiva che fino all'anno scorso non sapevamo nemmeno cosa volesse dire e trovarsi comunque con un Donnarumma e un Romagnoli con un anno di Milan in più. 
Poi dipenderà sicuramente anche dal profilo del prossimo allenatore


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Il "mattone" potrebbe essere una solidità difensiva che fino all'anno scorso non sapevamo nemmeno cosa volesse dire e trovarsi comunque con un Donnarumma e un Romagnoli con un anno di Milan in più.
> Poi dipenderà sicuramente anche dal profilo del prossimo allenatore



Sicuramente, poi le cose si evolvono, ma partire da niente e partire da una squadra di calcio sono due cose completamente diverse, le nuove filosofie possono venire assorbite ma nel frattempo la squadra già sa cosa fare, già ha un'identità ed è importante, pensate che il lavoro di Conte abbia contato zero per Allegri? Intanto che rodava il rombo che li ha portati in finale usava il vecchio modulo e i vecchi meccanismi



E questo vale pure per il "profeta" Sarri


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Un pareggio ad Empoli non è per nulla imbarazzante, è accettabile.



Lo sarebbe stato visto che negli ultimi mesi l'Empoli sarebbe terzo in classifica, noi quarti, se non avessimo perso punti contro Carpi, Bologna e Verona. L'Empoli ha messo in difficoltà e portato via punti a tante grandi, ripeto ci poteva stare. Ma siccome abbiamo perso un sacco di punti prima non ci potevamo permettere di perderne ancora contro un brillante Empoli.


----------

